# TO + Dallas Cowboys=fun for everyone!



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Am I the only one looking forward to seeing this soap opera unfold?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't know, for some reason I think things will be different in big D. I think TO is gonna shape up, well at least for the 1st season. After that all hell usually seems to break loose, but it'll be interesting none the less.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

If I were an NFL owner, the only way I would take a chance on him is if I had a guys like Parcells as a head coach.

He's a hard *** who has successfully dealt with a lot of idiot players before.

Having a thick skinned QB wouldn't hurt either-Bledsoe?


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

If TO couldn't work in Philly he won't work in Dallas. Give it a year and the outcome will be the same.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Actually, I bet he will be gone sooner with Parcells at the helm if his abtics kick in!!!


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't know....I think that the money he is getting will keep his mouth shut. Because he won't get more anywhere else if he messes this up, ifany at all.


----------



## Joltin_Joe (Oct 11, 2005)

Considering his three year, $25m contract, I'm not sure Parcells will have a ton of say in how long he stays as long as his antics aren't too obscene.

I would be willing to bet that Andy Reid would have had him gone long before he was if it was up to him. The monetary and legal issues dictate much more than the head coach.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I think the Dallas owner wants him for whatever attention it will bring his team. TO will be the same TO.....


----------

